# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Aankomen

## Hellraiser

Hallo

ik ben een jongen van 21 jaar 1.85 en 56 kilo
ik wil graag aankomen maar t wil maar niet lukken
heb de sportschool geprobeert een jaar lang intensief 
getraint kwam geen gram bij een speciaal voedings schema
lukte ok niet, heb ook shakes geprobeerd ook niet gelukt

nou ben ik best benieuwd naar als ik anabolen zou gebruiken
welke zou dan t beste voor mij zijn
want heb daar geen verstand van

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je anabolen nodig om aan te komen???

Wat bedoel je precies;spieren opbouwen en breder worden of gewichtstoename? Ik neem aan het eerste?

Sterkte en succes!!
Agnes

----------


## Keano

Wat voor eetschema heb je gekregen ?

De meeste mense maken de fout door veel te gaan eten om aan te komen dus vaak eten.

Maar wat er dan gebeurt is dat de spijsvertering word versneld, dus alles wat je eet word snel verbrand!

Probeer is 5 keer op de dag te eten om de 3 uur waarvan 1 maaltijd een shakie met weightgainer...

Per maaltijd moer je zorgen dat je ongeveer 40 gr eiwit binnekrijgt en 90 gr kolhydraten en 5 gr vet. en 150 gr groente!
bv: veel gehakt met pasta en bonen.

56 kilo is erg licht anabolen zullen je zeker helpen maar de vraag is of het wel verstandig is vanwegen je gewicht...

groetjes keano

----------


## Hellraiser

> Heb je anabolen nodig om aan te komen???
> 
> Wat bedoel je precies;spieren opbouwen en breder worden of gewichtstoename? Ik neem aan het eerste?
> 
> Sterkte en succes!!
> Agnes


ik wil t gebruike voor beide

----------


## Hellraiser

> Wat voor eetschema heb je gekregen ?
> 
> De meeste mense maken de fout door veel te gaan eten om aan te komen dus vaak eten.
> 
> Maar wat er dan gebeurt is dat de spijsvertering word versneld, dus alles wat je eet word snel verbrand!
> 
> Probeer is 5 keer op de dag te eten om de 3 uur waarvan 1 maaltijd een shakie met weightgainer...
> 
> Per maaltijd moer je zorgen dat je ongeveer 40 gr eiwit binnekrijgt en 90 gr kolhydraten en 5 gr vet. en 150 gr groente!
> ...


ik probeer ook zo regelmatig te eten als t maar kan maar soms luk dat niet 
en heb niet egt vaak honger ik kan alleen eten als ik honger heb

ik wil anabolen gebruiken in combinatie met trainen

----------


## Keano

Je moet het eten aanleren!

Ook al heb je geen honger toch gaan eten...

want als je toch gaat kuren en je eet slecht, dan vreet je kuur je lichaams energy weg.

dus blijft er weinig over van je behaalde spier massa!

Als je optimaal resultaat wilt zal je goed moeten eten en daarna als het eten goed gaat dan pas beginne aan A.S

groetjes

----------


## Hellraiser

ik zal t es proberen!

maar stel ik wil alsnog anabolen gaan gebruiken na een tijdje
welke moet ik dan gebruiken
ik weet ook niet waar ik ze kan halen

----------


## Keano

Ik beginne als je het toch wil met een lichte kuur.

Om aan te komen is sustanon gecombineer met deca een goede combinatie.

Of testosterone enanthate met deca.

voor kickstart gebruik je dianabol.

Anabolen zijn in nederland niet legaal te krijgen!

gr keano

----------


## Hellraiser

> Ik beginne als je het toch wil met een lichte kuur.
> 
> Om aan te komen is sustanon gecombineer met deca een goede combinatie.
> 
> Of testosterone enanthate met deca.
> 
> voor kickstart gebruik je dianabol.
> 
> Anabolen zijn in nederland niet legaal te krijgen!
> ...


jaa dat had ik gelezen 

maar waar kan ik die sustanon en deca krijgen of is dat ook illegaal?

----------


## Keano

Deca en sustanon word in ziekenhuizen gebruikt

Maar is ook niet legaal te koop.

----------

